# I didn't know uniforms were so expensive!



## Anto (Sep 8, 2009)

I went today to get fitted for my work uniforms. They fitted me for 2 or 3 ( I can't remember exactly) shirts and pants, boots, belt, and a nametag. My company is paying for it, but when I went to sign the slip it read $1,451, and the cashier said that was a discounted price! I'm guessing the price is due to the full nomex shirts & pants, but holy crap, $1500.

Does anyone have to buy their uniforms?


----------



## Dominion (Sep 8, 2009)

What all do they provide?  Seems high for just a few peices.  If they provide a weeks worth of uniforms, boots, jackets, etc I guess I can see the total cost.  


This is what my service offers, we get a sheet we sign that says if we lose anything this is how much it costs to replace.  We get replacements if it's destroyed in the line of duty or once a year we can get certain new things.

T-Shirt for hot summers x3:	25 each		75
Pants x3:			45 each		135
Fleece x3:			45 each		135
Uniform Shirt w Zipper x3:	65 each		195
Pullover:			55		55
Rain jacket:			100		100
Winter Coat			190		190
Total Service Cost:				900ish

Boots I buy myself the last pair I bought a couple years ago was 90$.

The service I worked for first I got 3 long sleeve and 3 short sleeve shirts.  Once a year I got a pants voucher for 1 pair.  I personally bought 3 pairs from aspen mills.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 8, 2009)

Has to be the Nomex. I know my uniform pants are 30-60 each, depending on what brand and type I get. Shirts at my old service were 15 a piece (polo's) and the service I'm trying to get on with has white button downs that are $25 a piece. My belt was $20, my boot almost $100 (converse duty boots).

Now that I'm working hospital though... I love uniforms. Even the scrubs with all the pockets like I like are cheaper for a set than for just my EMS uniform pants


----------



## Cory (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, I mean WOW! All the FD's I've seen around here wear ntohing more than a navy blue shirt with blue cargo pants, even full time paramedics. Just curious, is this a private ambulance company uniform?


----------



## Anto (Sep 9, 2009)

Nope, it's Rural/Metro, I recall her calling off prices as the guy entered it in the computer.
Shirt was 81, pants were 91, boots 100, at those prices I'm guessing it's three pairs of each. Assuming they are 100 a piece, that's 600 for shirts and pants (alterations included), plus 100 for boots.. what's left is a belt, the badge, nametag.. I have no idea how it adds up to $1400. I pick up the rest of my uniform on friday, we'll see what I get.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, I've had a rural/metro uniform before, I was only supplied with shirt and pants and it wasn't the same quality as that  

Only thing I can think of is they are getting the stuff cheaper then marking it up to 'rural/metro' costs and reading it outloud so you know how much it is if you have to replace something.


----------



## exodus (Sep 9, 2009)

AHHH! R/m just finished hiring again? grrr. I need to put an app in there! Hah!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 9, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Has to be the Nomex. I know my uniform pants are 30-60 each, depending on what brand and type I get. Shirts at my old service were 15 a piece (polo's) and the service I'm trying to get on with has white button downs that are $25 a piece. My belt was $20, my boot almost $100 (converse duty boots).
> 
> Now that I'm working hospital though... I love uniforms. Even the scrubs with all the pockets like I like are cheaper for a set than for just my EMS uniform pants



Dude you gotta hit walmart. The only thing I will buy in Wal-mart are work pants and boots.. I bought a pair of $30 dollar walmart boots last year and they lasted me up until about a month ago, and that's only because the doggies chewed on them, ****ies for $18. 30 for work pants?? Seriously??


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Sep 9, 2009)

The uniforms I had to buy for EMT school practicum cost me a total of $600ish for 2 shirts and 2 pairs of pants. Alterations included. I have no idea what are new uniforms are costing. We are now Provincial Employees so everyone is getting new uniforms.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 9, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> The uniforms I had to buy for EMT school practicum cost me a total of $600ish for 2 shirts and 2 pairs of pants. Alterations included. I have no idea what are new uniforms are costing. We are now Provincial Employees so everyone is getting new uniforms.



Wow, even though I had to only get uniform shirts, the cost involved there was 40$ for the polo and 8$ for the customization.  I only needed to get one but I ended up getting three total.  

As far as walmart goes, I'd rather spend 80-100$ on a good pair of boots, everything I buy from walmart shoes wise has always fallen apart by 6 months.  My bates I bought in 2006 are still going strong just starting to get pretty scuffed up on the outside and on the toe.


----------



## Jon (Sep 9, 2009)

What are you doing that you need nomex uniforms?


----------



## MRE (Sep 9, 2009)

Jon said:


> What are you doing that you need nomex uniforms?



I would like to know the same thing.  The only time I wear nomex pants/shirts is fighting brush fires.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 9, 2009)

Flight teams are the only ones in EMS I've seen in Nomex usually.


----------



## Anto (Sep 10, 2009)

Dunno why, San Diego has a larger budget maybe? I'll take pics friday


----------



## Archymomma (Sep 10, 2009)

I have nomex, but it is only for when working on wildfires. Interesting that someone would need it for EMS.


----------



## Anto (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmmmm, machine washing nomex causes it to loose it's flame retardant properties pretty quickly.... just saying


----------



## exodus (Sep 12, 2009)

Is that for R/m or pacific? you can PM me...


----------



## Anto (Sep 12, 2009)

it's for RM


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 12, 2009)

*Wait til you start cleaning them too.*

Oh, Mommeee!.


----------



## Anto (Sep 16, 2009)

UPDATE:

I found out we only get two shirts/two pants initially. After new hire orientation, we get two more shirts and another pair of pants, plus a sweater. That's about $400 more in gear, so it explains the price gap. Also, they just switched to nomex uniforms this year.


----------



## Jesterbomb (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow. I just bought two uniforms (Two short sleeved shirts and two paints, both shirt and pants with 3M reflective striping) from Derks, for my EMT-A Student practicums.

130 bucks for each uniform, alterations and patches sewn on included.

I felt like I was getting ripped off. Until I read this post. Thanks guys!


----------



## ceej (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmm...I work for RM and the uniforms are not that expensive.

$45 for the sweatshirt, $15 for the polos, $9 for the Tshirts and $35 for the tech pants.

All really high quality reflective stuff, too. Get two sets of everything when you get hired. Then again this is R/M south, not out west.


----------



## BLSBoy (Dec 7, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Hmmmm, machine washing nomex causes it to loose it's flame retardant properties pretty quickly.... just saying



It still won't melt like polyester or some other crap uniforms are being made of these days. 

To the OP, good for you working for a company that provides you with the best in PPE. 
Too bad ALL of our uniforms aren't made of a non flammable/limited flammable material.


----------



## Scout (Dec 8, 2009)

BLSboy cost benifit anaysis....


How often do you do anywhere that is hot enought to burn. If its frequent, use an overalls or turnout gear. Chances are in that situation you need to look at high vis stuff too.


----------

